# Sherm says farewell to sydney!!!



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Gday all, 

As of the 17th of January, i will be slowly but surely making my way up to Darwin on a temporary posting. I'll be up there for anywhere from a week to a month cause in march, i start my training in my new career as a medic. 

From Darwin, i will be going to victoria to do the training, then from there i dont know where i'll end up. But Due to meeting a special person over the last few weeks, im going to try to get back to sydney to see how things turn out. 

Anyway, if anyone up Darwin way wants to have a beer and show me the sights while im there, let me know. 

There will be plenty of pics from the drive up, im sure i'll see heaps of herps on the way. 

Im going to be driving from sydney across to broken hill, then on to coober pedy, alice springs then on to darwin with a few overnighters in between. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## redline (Jan 4, 2006)

If u come past melb 1day we can some some jimbeam


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah melbourne will be on the cards at some stage or another for sure. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 4, 2006)

Best of Luck with it all Al.
I look forward to seeing the trip photo's.

Who's this you have met, what's his name? LOL!

Neil


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

NCHERPS said:


> Who's this you have met, what's his name? LOL!
> 
> Neil



Shut up you!!!  LOL 

And no, SHE, i say again SHE, hasnt got any shiny red shoes!!!  LMAO


----------



## NCHERPS (Jan 4, 2006)

Teamsherman said:


> NCHERPS said:
> 
> 
> > Who's this you have met, what's his name? LOL!
> ...



LMAO ! 
All the best mate, hope it works out with HER for you.

Cheers Neil


----------



## redline (Jan 4, 2006)

just let me no Teamsherman drinks r on me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

redline said:


> just let me no Teamsherman drinks r on me.



I dont know what you wear, but i like your style!!! LOL


----------



## redline (Jan 4, 2006)

thanks my style is drinks & dope


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 4, 2006)

Will miss ya sherms!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## congo_python (Jan 5, 2006)

Hope you have a good trip and keep the pics coming.

Congo


----------



## zen (Jan 5, 2006)

I HIGHLY recommend going to Broken Hill via Cobar. 

Whatever you do don't take the southern route, as agriculture/farming has stripped that part of Australia bare. Hardly a tree left standing :roll: . 

Take the northern route and you're in for a treat. There's still alot of unspoilt, semi-arid bush out that way.

Have a good trip.

Enjoy!

Show us your pics.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

So zen, you reckon going via dubbo from sydney would be better then going via Orange??


----------



## zen (Jan 6, 2006)

Sherm, the Mitchell Highway to Dubbo goes through Orange.

Not so interesting from Dubbo to Nyngan, but it's pretty much the only way.
At Nyngan take the Barrier Highway west to Cobar then on to Broken Hill.
Stock up at Cobar where the shopping is surprisingly good.

From memory Maccullochs Range before Wilcannia is one of the best spots to stop & spend time at. Very picturesque around there. Red soil, spinefex, virgin bush and you can see for a thousand miles! :shock: 
There's also three lakes to check out not far off the highway.

Enjoy 


P.S - Stock up again at Coles in Broken Hill, one of the best supermarkets I've ever been to in Oz! Must be on all the truck routes. Fresh seafood, fruit & veg, gourmet products, you name it. Better stocked than Sydney stores :shock: :lol:


----------



## yommy (Jan 6, 2006)

BAKES is now postred in Darwin, he could take you for a trip on the RAAF Base, you'd like that 
He'd show you the site and even probably take you fishing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zen, i'll be going through Cobar and broken hill so i'll check out the sites for sure. 

BAKES you out there????? Get that boat in order mate, im a comin' fishin!!!


----------



## JeffHardy (Jan 6, 2006)

What you gonna do with your herps Sherm - don't forget to let me know. All the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh no!!! There on to me!! *sherm dons the face putty and black wig*!!

All good Jeff, ive got it sorted. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Possum (Jan 6, 2006)

*Sherm*

Hi Sherm,

If you are interested my Mum and Dad live in Broken Hill and they would be happy to show you around, they have a granny flat out back and Mum said let her know you can bunk there! :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 6, 2006)

zen said:


> Sherm, the Mitchell Highway to Dubbo goes through Orange.
> 
> Not so interesting from Dubbo to Nyngan, but it's pretty much the only way.
> At Nyngan take the Barrier Highway west to Cobar then on to Broken Hill.



Sherm,

I usually go to Dubbo via Mudgee, not Orange. Less traffic and much less trucks and semitrailers. Nice country roads. And I agree with Zen, the Barrier Highway goes through a lot of bush. Expect to see lots of roos and Wedgies. And a billion ravens.

Do NOT stop in Wilcannia. Unless you're wearing your Steyr. Scarey place.



Hix


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 6, 2006)

> And no, SHE, i say again SHE, hasnt got any shiny red shoes!!! LMAO



so she dosen't have a dog called Toto that you could feed to your snakes?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

SLACkra, you should check out a thread in the search function called "night of the HP" and you shall be enlightened on the shiny red shoes thing.......or should i say Cherry red shoes?? Huggy, help me out, i dont recall all too much from that night!!! LMAO


----------



## SLACkra (Jan 6, 2006)

> you should check out a thread in the search function called "night of the HP" and you shall be enlightened on the shiny red shoes thing.......or should i say Cherry red shoes??



for my own sake I think i shall not :shock: :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jan 6, 2006)

Teamsherman said:


> Huggy, help me out, i dont recall all too much from that night!!! LMAO



I remember it all ....... some parts I wish I could forget!



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Hix said:


> Teamsherman said:
> 
> 
> > Huggy, help me out, i dont recall all too much from that night!!! LMAO
> ...



You had a ball and you know it!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey Sherm, good luck with the new adventure mate and all the best from the three of us. I am sure you will have a ball in Darwin, in fact I don't think they know what there in for.......LMAO.

I hope they don't have too many toilets where men with shiny red shoes hang out..... :shock: :lol: 

I would also take Hix's advice, enjoy the drive through Wilcannia only. I have been through there several times and it is not a very nice place at all.

I would also go through Mudgee, much better and quicker than going through orange. Keep your eyes out on the fence posts and if it's a nice day you should see a few barbata's on them. Stop in Nyngan overnight, if you are hoteling it then there is a nice one on the right hand side as you come into town with a little two bowser servo across the road. Then go straight to Broken Hill, don not stop at Wilcannia, do not collect $200, go directly to Broken Hill.....LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

Whats the go with Wilcannia?? PM me if you prefer not to say in public, im really curious now!


----------



## reptililian (Jan 7, 2006)

> you shall be enlightened on the shiny red shoes thing.......


Putting Dorothy and her friends aside, if a girl is wearing red shoes it means she's NOT wearing any...  

I used to have THE most adorable pair of red, button-up mary-janes. Sweet little heel, subtle shine. Good with skirts, flared jeans, houndstooth dress-pants, blah blah blah. Sadly I had to toss them when I found out what "red shoes" means.


----------



## Hickson (Jan 7, 2006)

reptililian said:


> > you shall be enlightened on the shiny red shoes thing.......
> 
> 
> Putting Dorothy and her friends aside, if a girl is wearing red shoes it means she's NOT wearing any...



Unfortunately, in this case, the shoes were being worn by a guy, who appeared to take an interest in Sherm.

Sherm was having such a good time he either didn't notice or didn't care!



Hix

PS: 'Having such a good time' = 'maggoted'


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 7, 2006)

Wilcannia is an Aboriginal reservation. The shop windows are boarded up, if you want groceries you give them the order and they leave it out the front door for you. Its an experience.

Simone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

WoW, looks like im doing the dash through in that joint!!!


----------



## FAY (Jan 7, 2006)

Good on you Alan, hope you have a great time!
I would be happy if I never laid eyes on Sydney again, trouble is I work in the CBD! :lol:


----------



## instar (Jan 7, 2006)

Have a ball Al!  p.s Dont stop in orange either, not wilcannia, but.... Trust me!


----------



## hugsta (Jan 7, 2006)

Orange is pleasant compared to Wilcannia......LOL


----------



## Hickson (Jan 7, 2006)

Macquarie Fields is pleasant compared to Wilcannia.



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Got to Darwin today. Was a great trip, and an awesome opportunity for me to see a fair bit of Aus that i wouldnt normally go out of my 
way to see. 

Heaps of pics will come in time, i just need to wait till monday so i can get on a computer at work. 

Cheers from Darwin, 
Sherm.


----------



## dobermanmick (Jan 26, 2006)

Cant wait for the pics Alan


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

Check my avatar!


----------



## jungleboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Well here is a preview... these are a few of the little fellas we found along the way. (I went with Alan to Alice Springs, then I flew home from there while he continued on to Darwin).

I hope this works... dial-up sucks.


----------



## jungleboy (Jan 26, 2006)

And a couple more (take 2)...


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jan 26, 2006)

Did ya take a head count of the Shingleys?


----------



## jungleboy (Jan 26, 2006)

Not sure if it was 2 or 3 Pete, but only stopped to say G'day to one


----------



## reptililian (Jan 26, 2006)

SHINGLEBACK!!!!! Look at how cute his little fingers are!!!!!


----------



## jungleboy (Jan 26, 2006)

I was thinking at the time how cute it would be to see Alan's little fingers disappear into the Shingle's mouth. The jaw muscles were HUGE!


----------



## Hickson (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice pics Jungleboy, and as I'm on dial-up myself, a big THANKS for keeping the filesizes down to a respectable level.



Hix


----------



## instar (Jan 27, 2006)

Cool Pics Al N Jungleboy, Sorry I missed the send off, well catch up.
Glad ya havin a great trip.


----------



## rodentrancher (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Alan, better do a detour through Renmark after Broken Hill, and do an overnighter here if you want. Give us a bell. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## Rennie (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice shot of the shingleback, keep them coming.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice pics Bruvva!!! 

Man i miss sydney already!! :'(


----------



## shellshock (Jan 27, 2006)

good by good luck we are also moving north this explains why u had cages going cheap at least yuou have work my wifes job transfer fell through we are going to bundy blind i hope you will stay a member and keep in touch
im sure if u will enjoym the trp up especially if u are going to treet the trip up as adventure which it sounds like it will enjoy your trip and try to enjoy your training


----------



## kahn_10 (Jan 27, 2006)

shellshock are you comin too bundaberg???


----------



## jungleboy (Jan 27, 2006)

Here's another pic... I took this one especially for Sdaji


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 27, 2006)

Grasshopper!  Ururururur!

Thank you!


----------

